# 2009 Hoyts



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt have just released some of there 2009 range of bows (may well be the full range).
check them out at - hoyt.com

2009 bow line includes :

Alphamax 32
Alphamax 35
Katera
Katera XL
UltraElite
ProElite
Vantage Elite
Vantage Pro
Seven 37
Montega
38 Pro
Riptide
Avenger Plus
Kobalt
Trykon Sport
Trykon Junior
Superhawk
Powerhawk

Looks like theyre still making bows for every end of the market =]

Ill try getting some pics up now.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

*Pictures*

*Alphamax 32*










Inspiration drawn from the Bowtechs CenterPivot by any chance ?

*Alphamax 35*










Interesting new addition, new limb pockets with a wide limb base including Reflex styling. Theres a lack of Rizershox too.

*Katera*










*Katera XL*










*UltraElite*










*ProElite*










*Vantage Elite*










Its no TurboElite but a welcome addition to the Elite series none the less.

*Vantage Pro*










*Seven 37*










*Montega*










*38 Pro*










An old favourite.

*Riptide*










Designed for bow fishing inparticular, based on their Reflex Musky but with Hoyt Limbs and Triax limb pockets.

*Avenger Plus*










*Kobalt*










*Trykon Sport*










*Trykon Junior*










*Superhawk*










*Powerhawk*


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

first two look alot like a bowtech


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice, I like the Alpha32. Aren't the "Hawks" what the Reflexes turned into?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Inspiration drawn from the Bowtechs CenterPivot by any chance ?





hstubblefield said:


> first two look alot like a bowtech


yeah they look pretty similar, although the Hoyts dont have any kind of rotating sections on the riser like one of the Bowtechs.



xXxrory7xXx said:


> Nice, I like the Alpha32. Aren't the "Hawks" what the Reflexes turned into?


Yeah I wanna try out the Alphamax 35, they look pretty interesting.

the Hawk series look like a colaboration between Reflex and Hoyt departments. They look more life they belong under Reflex but theyre being sold under the Hoyt name for some reason.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> *Alphamax 32*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> *Alphamax 32*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> yeah they look pretty similar, although the Hoyts dont have any kind of rotating sections on the riser like one of the Bowtechs.





GA HOYT said:


> yeah they do look like bowtech BUT they DONT have the center pivot


already said that :wink:

you dont have to quote the pictures, it makes the thread massive especially when you double post it.


----------



## Archery God (Oct 23, 2008)

looks like dog **** to me mathews 4ever


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Archery God said:


> looks like dog **** to me mathews 4ever


I love how well represented Mathews shooters on this site 
Your really not doing yourself any favours.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Archery God said:


> looks like dog **** to me mathews 4ever


 There is no perfect bow not even Mathews. There was NO need to make that very rude statement. If you have a problem with Hoyts then start a second thread about it not hijack this one.


----------



## 308 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hoyt its what matthews shooters step up to !!!!!!!!


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't like the Bow tech copycat crap...
Otherwise the line up is about the same, I'm still sticking with my old goat though,
Maybe next year


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> yeah they look pretty similar, although the Hoyts dont have any kind of rotating sections on the riser like one of the Bowtechs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure reflex is no longer hence the hawk series


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

kingvjack said:


> I don't like the Bow tech copycat crap...
> Otherwise the line up is about the same, I'm still sticking with my old goat though,
> Maybe next year




they did not copy of of bowtech martin did that design a long time ago possibly in ancient history it looked horrible to todays standards but bowtech sort of copyied of them and same for hoyt.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> im pretty sure reflex is no longer hence the hawk series


Where'd u hear that ? would make sense if they have.
Their sites still up, but then i suppose their bows are still in circulation . . .


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Where'd u hear that ? would make sense if they have.
> Their sites still up, but then i suppose their bows are still in circulation . . .


its been on AT a couple times right after the hawk series was realeased but i think its still just a rumor but they usually release new bows the same day as hoyt and there was nothing from them this year so im thinking they are done


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> its been on AT a couple times right after the hawk series was realeased but i think its still just a rumor but they usually release new bows the same day as hoyt and there was nothing from them this year so im thinking they are done


fair enough, i never really saw the need for 2 brands anyway.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> fair enough, i never really saw the need for 2 brands anyway.


me neither i gues it was just a way to hold a bigger market share


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

those are neat. the first two do look like the center pivot on a bowtech. the hawks bows have the triax pocket, but it has a silencer in it like what is in the new pocket system on the first two.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I know we all love Compounds but how about we show a little love for the recurves!

Hoyt GMX!









A new entry level Riser from Hoyt for around the same price as the Winstar II the leading entry level riser with ILF limbs









New 990TX Limbs









New Helix









Last but not least New Nexus









Here is a link to the catalog
http://www.jvd.nl/09HoytCatalogue.pdf


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool, BUT i think ill stick with my Mathews =]


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*09 hoyt*

took the 09 trykon sport out today in the backyard range and this bird distracted me 1 to many times :darkbeer:


----------

